# Debating a used 2016 Mach 429 Trail versus a newer generation?



## powderchaser (Jun 27, 2010)

I have had several bikes over the years including 2 Ridleys (Still own V3) with my V4 stolen recently (Blue). I am into uphill as much as the downhill so looking for something relatively light. My downhill consists of tight switchbacks, narrow trails, but mostly non technical (Loose rocks are common but no significant rock gardens). Will the 2016 generation Mach 429 Trail be in this range? I seem to remember it was a bit heavy. Pivot confuses me with changing the 429 names (Reverse order etc.) so I can't keep them straight. The one I am looking at is 2016.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Your title says 429SL, thats the 4” xc race bike. Do you mean the 429 Trail, which had something like 110-115mm of travel? Two different bikes.


----------



## powderchaser (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes. The Mach 429 Trail. I will change the wording in the post. My bad.


----------



## lixxfe (Apr 19, 2012)

The 429 Trail geo is pretty old school: slack seat tube angle, short reach, etc compared to the new Trail 429. If you try to size up to get a longer reach, the long seat tube length will limit your dropper post options.









Geometry Geeks


The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




geometrygeeks.bike


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have had both bikes--from your description of non-techi and tight terrain, the 2016 works fine. The newer bike which I ride is more modern so handles rowdier terrain better but offers no advantage in tight conditions---my only advice on the 2016 is they tended to fit small so you may need to size up-----the longer seat post could be an issue for specific body types but I had no issue on an XL at 6 feet and 34 inch inseam.

Cost of these two options should differ by 1000's----could be a consideration


----------



## powderchaser (Jun 27, 2010)

pctloper said:


> I have had both bikes--from your description of non-techi and tight terrain, the 2016 works fine. The newer bike which I ride is more modern so handles rowdier terrain better but offers no advantage in tight conditions---my only advice on the 2016 is they tended to fit small so you may need to size up-----the longer seat post could be an issue for specific body types but I had no issue on an XL at 6 feet and 34 inch inseam.
> 
> Cost of these two options should differ by 1000's----could be a consideration


Thanks. Longer seat post? I forgot to mention that I am only 5"9 but long legged compared to my upper body, short arms. My seat tube on any medium is very high compared to the front cockpit, so I need a tall seat tube length (Far more than average) and a high stack on the bars up front. Will the older bike benefit me from that? My friend has a 2019 Trail and thinks it is the best geometry of the batch. Did not want the 21 since it is longer reach and new geo


----------



## lixxfe (Apr 19, 2012)

I would think the issue with having a long seat post and the slack seat tube angle of the 429 Trail is how far back over the rear wheel the seat will be positioned at ride height. It's likely to end up being a wheelie machine for you!


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I am 6 foot with a 34.4 inseam so very long legged----the longer seat post then will be fine for you and that bike has a higher stack than the newer stuff. We seem to forget that bikes a few years old we raved about a few years ago just like we do today on the 2021 models. Yes they had slacker seat tubes and steeper head angles but we seemed to love them in 2016---and the 429 was Pivot's best selling model as the new one is today.


----------



## lixxfe (Apr 19, 2012)

pctloper said:


> We seem to forget that bikes a few years old we raved about a few years ago just like we do today on the 2021 models. Yes they had slacker seat tubes and steeper head angles but we seemed to love them in 2016---and the 429 was Pivot's best selling model as the new one is today.


Very true- I sure did love my old Mojo HD! On the other hand, the progress in geo is very clear when old and new are ridden back to back. As my wife says when talking about head angles, "once you go slack, you never go back!"  She happily rode a 2016 Pivot Mach 429 trail for many years, but wouldn't give it a second glance now after being on a newer bike.


----------

